# Depakote blackouts?



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone been prescribed Depakote and noticed it causing blackouts/lapses in memory? My brother has been taking 1,000 mg for several weeks and has so far had two "blackouts" but we don't know if its related to sketchy drug use or actually the Depakote. He's also on 1/2 a celexa pill per day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Has anyone been prescribed Depakote and noticed it causing blackouts/lapses in memory? My brother has been taking 1,000 mg for several weeks and has so far had two "blackouts" but we don't know if its related to sketchy drug use or actually the Depakote. He's also on 1/2 a celexa pill per day.


1,000 MG??!? That's sounds very high! Is that normal?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea, it's a normal dose.

And I would appreciate if anyone had insight to this. Even if depakote didn't cause blackouts in you. The doctors we are working with are not helpful, luckily, my aunt is a psychologist and says it's not common but personal insights would be helpful.


----------

